# Bananaboot / Faltboot selber bauen ?!



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2010)

eigendlich würd ich ja gern nen Bananaboot so als leicht zu transportierendes Zweitboot haben ....
leider nicht sooo billig die Dinger - auch gebraucht werden die zu nem guten Kurs gehandelt ....
grad mal bei ebay nen *Bauplan* für sowas enteckt - sieht doch ziemlich ähnlich aus ....
hat sowas schon mal jemand gemacht ? 
kann jemand nen paar Infos über die evtl. zu erwartenden Materialkosten geben ?


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bananaboot / Faltboot selber bauen ?!*

grad schon mal nen schönen link mit nem Bauplan bekommen ...
villeicht wird ja *sowas* mal nen Winterprojekt |kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bananaboot / Faltboot selber bauen ?!*

@ HD4ever

Hatte auf "tackleunderground" 'mal einige Boots-Baupläne gesehen , weiß aber nicht mehr , ob da auch Faltboote dabei waren ,......konnte den Link auch nich mehr wieder finden .

Habe dann "homemade folding boats" gegoogelt , bin dann darauf gestoßen :

http://www.mikenchell.com/zephyr/barquito 2.htm

Vielleicht kannste damit ja 'was anfangen ?

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bananaboot / Faltboot selber bauen ?!*

Hier noch 'was , vielleicht ist ja auch 'was dabei ?

http://www.foldingkayaks.org/links.shtml

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bananaboot / Faltboot selber bauen ?!*

Hey,
bei Barsch-Alarm gibt auch nen Fred mit dem gleichen Thema. Aber das interessante ist immer, das die Leute Infos suchen und anscheinend motiviert sind, aber letztendlich doch zu geizig sich erstmal einen Plan zu kaufen. Aber den Plänen liegen immer Stücklisten/Materiallisten bei. So hat kann man die Materialkosten ermitteln, wenn diese nicht sogar direkt angeben sind. Ich meine beim Porta-Nachbau waren es 500€ (wenn ich mich recht entsinne), aber man kann dort auch gerne anrufen und fragen. So und nun viel Spass, Björn

PS: Bis jetzt hab ich noch kein Selbstbaubericht etc gesehen sodass meiner Meinung nach kein Weg an dem Plan vorbei führt.


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bananaboot / Faltboot selber bauen ?!*

hab gestern nochn büschn gemailt ....
*hier* gibt es ne ganz Menge verschiedener Bootstypen zum bauen - laut Auskunft sollen da 200-250 EUR Materialkosten für das NA S-300 zu kalkulieren sein ....


----------

